
Google search for “blink html” - Tegran
http://www.google.com/#q=blink+html
======
zacinbusiness
<marquee direction="up"><marquee direction="left"><blink>Look at me
gooooo!!!!</blink></marquee></marquee>

~~~
jcutrell
Reference:
[http://codepen.io/anon/pen/axgKD](http://codepen.io/anon/pen/axgKD)

~~~
chrismorgan
Alas, people have forgotten the “data:” URL scheme.

data:text/html,<marquee%20direction=up><marquee%20direction=left><blink>Look%20at%20me%20gooooo!!!!</blink></marquee></marquee>

~~~
sesqu
"data:" is also disabled by default in Firefox.

~~~
chrismorgan
You mean hyperlinks to data: URLs? At least that's not a problem here, as HN
doesn't linkify them anyway, so you'll already have to open the URL manually.

~~~
sesqu
No, I meant manually opening data: URLs is disabled. It's a social engineering
worry.

------
js2
I feel slightly ill now. I once did this on my netscape binary:

    
    
        perl -pi -e 's/<blink>/\0/'

~~~
jrockway
Did the binary still run after you did that? (I assume you actually replaced
<blink> with 7 NULs?)

~~~
js2
Oops, yes. It still ran sans blinking text. And I may have actually used emacs
on the binary.

------
rradu
Kind of awkward given that Chrome's new rendering engine (which has branched
from Webkit) is called Blink

[http://blog.chromium.org/2013/04/blink-rendering-engine-
for-...](http://blog.chromium.org/2013/04/blink-rendering-engine-for-
chromium.html)

~~~
LukeB_UK
Aparrently the name is partly a reference to the tag:

> _Why did Google call the new rendering engine Blink? Upson told me it’s
> obviously supposed to signify how the focus here is on speed and simplicity.
> Browser developers, however, also tend to have a tendency to have a bit of
> fun with their names. Chrome, for example, is all about making the “chrome”
> disappear as much as possible and Blink, he told me, is meant to remind
> people of the good old (and annoying) blink tag the Netscape Navigator
> introduced in the 90s._ [0]

[0]: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/03/google-forks-webkit-and-
lau...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/03/google-forks-webkit-and-launches-
blink-its-own-rendering-engine-that-will-soon-power-chrome-and-chromeos/)

------
rkrkrk21
Google search for marquee html and you shall see that the result count being
displayed as a marqee

------
chrismorgan
I looked at it and wondered what was so special about it. Only when I read the
comments did I suspect that I had been protected from some great evil by my
browser.

You see, I use Firefox. Firefox removed <blink> support a while ago.

~~~
error54
I see the blinking. Firefox 27.0.1 here

~~~
username
Same here.

------
Greenisus
I've wanted them to do this for years, and I know I'm not the first person to
think of it. I wonder what made them decide to finally try out a user
experience like this.

~~~
vinkelhake
A developer had some spare time and decided to spend it on this, most likely.

------
yeukhon
This reminds me of the old days. [http://www.liu-
may.com/notebook/html/01marquee.htm](http://www.liu-
may.com/notebook/html/01marquee.htm)

Fun and simple.

------
toddsiegel
I am somewhat inspired to put an easter egg in my current project.

------
srajbr
Why google does it? If its for publicity then why dont they list all of those.

~~~
Argorak
Eastereggs are a simple way of getting sympathy (for the less geeky ones like
'tilt') and geek cred (for the geeky ones just like this). Probably, some
engineer just built if for relaxation (or training with the code), so the cost
of it is neglectible.

A huge part of the appeal of eastereggs is the discovery. Listing them would
actually remove that.

It is basically the same as collections of jokes: the are just not as great as
one of those jokes randomly being told to you one evening.

------
el-mapache
This is what happens when you run the internet

